# What year is this Six13?



## casefactor (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi folks, new poster here. Like many, I have lurked for a while.

Can anyone help me out by telling me what model year is this Six13?

thanks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Appears to be a 2005 model from the paint job. When all three main tubes were still carbon. Not later.

Crank may not be original as most of these came with the carbon crank. Chainrings look non-stock too.


----------



## casefactor (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks, that was one of the things I was wondering. So, are the three carbon tube frames generally thought to be be better than the later frames with two? I've read that this was changed as a cost saving measure. Is that the case?

The non standard crank looks like a Hollowgram Si. Those bars are a monstrosity though!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Agreed about the bars.

I spent a long time looking for the right six13 in my size and never pulled the trigger.

They started with 3 carbon tubes, then 2, then 1.

Not sure I ever heard an explanation, although I believe the next iteration after that one was considered the one to get.

The hollowgram crank would be an upgrade, but as I said the rings don't look right.

Looking back, the whole multi-material frame thing seems a bit of a fad, although I would still like to get my hands on a nice System Six in size 58.


----------



## casefactor (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, the System Six seems to be the one people rave about. There are a few 58s on eBay at the moment. 

I came across the Six13 while looking for a premium fork for my CAAD9 and now it has caught my interest...


----------



## soonerrebel (May 25, 2006)

Yes ... Its a 2005 model. That is the only year the Six13's came with three carbon tubes. 
I have a 2005 Six13 and two other Six13's (2006 and a 2007) with two carbon tubes (down tube and top tube). They all ride nice and i can't tell any perceived difference between the 3 or 2 tube models.


----------

